
Zuckerberg Is Praised by Putin's Newspaper - Nikita_Sadkov
https://www.vedomosti.ru/opinion/articles/2017/08/15/729388-facebook-dolzhen-platit
======
mehly
tl;dr anyone?

~~~
pelmenept
I scrolled really fast. Article is not praising anyone, it talks about basic
income. And an idea of Facebook paying basic income, from revenue it gets from
selling personal data. Facebook has a pool of collective data from people? -
why not pay back to users basic income.

Overall article is about basic income.

